# Audio design Software



## Black-47 (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to All.

Just a quick question really sort of new at this audio set up and fit category, i usually just design, make and fit FG sub and amp boxes, but want to broaden my knowledge with the audio fitting. What i know is you turn ignition and it plays  can anyone direct me to a few threads to help me get started with the braniac stuff?

Thanks to those in advance.


----------



## Black-47 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey nvm found some good threads easier than i thought lol.


----------

